# Decon and dogs



## Lvn2Hnt

Has anyone else had their dog(s) ingest decon before? Both my dogs got their jaws around and ingested some decon mouse poinsoning this weekend that had inadvertently been left on the ground after falling out of a vehicle. The vet said that there shouldn't be much of an affect as my dogs are large and they didn't get much, but if I wanted to give them a Vitamin K supplement that it wouldn't be a bad idea.

I'm just wondering if anyone else has had such an experience.


----------



## cut'em

I had my Beagle eat decon in the past, she ate a box of it. All I can say is a Beagle is like a goat they can eat anything! I called the poison control hotline and they said to watch her urine, if you start to see blood in it the poison is working. Corect me if I'm wrong, but the stuff thins the blood out and they mice bleed interinily. My dog was a fat 45 lbs. and she showed no signs. This is all I know about the stuff and I wish you and your friend the best of luck.


----------



## taddy1340

My lab Maggie ate some 2 years ago. I took her to the vet immediately...they induced vomiting and put her on Vitamin K pills. I had to go back to do a clotting test. No problems since!

Mike


----------



## Jungda99

my sisters dog ate some once. We just gave the dog a tsp of peroxide to induce vomiting. Needless to say it work great.


----------



## litko609

One of my dogs ate quite a bit when he was a puppy (around 9 months old). Took him to the vet ASAP, where they pumped his stomach several times and also 'packed' his stomach with charcoal to remove any poison that may have entered the stomach lining. Put him on vitamin K for over a month until the blood clotting came back normal... been fine for the last 5 years.

NOTE: Another thing to consider/watch for... mouse poison is essentially a blood thinner that causes death by bleeding (internally typically). You may want to reduce the overall activity of your dogs until you are sure that they are 'in the clear'. Most active dogs run into things (trees, coutches, kennels, etc...) which may cause bumps/bruises, which are absically caused by broken blood vessls underneath the skin. If the dogs blood is not coagulating properly, this could cause sufficient internal bleeding to cause death.

Not trying to over emphasize the potential of death, just that there are many additional things/situations that could arise that we often 'overlook.' I would also agree with the recommendation to put your dogs on vitamin K for a period of time!


----------



## dfisher

A lab I had once at a box. Didn't do a thing to him.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

Thanks guys. So far so good.


----------

